
How to be Elon Musk: 10 secrets of the craziest billionaire - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-to-be-elon-musk-10-secrets-of-the-craziest-billionaire-2015-06-10
======
paulhauggis
None of these things even matter.

He made billions by building companies of value, selling them for millions,
and then using that credibility to get private (and government) investors in
his billion dollar ventures.

At this point, he could have an all cotton candy diet and it would make this
list, yet have no bearing on his status.

